# How to remove duplicates from guide



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

On a 622 (if that matters) - some channels are in the guide twice. E.g. my locals are in the high 9000's (I think) AND ALSO at their "usual" location like 3, 8, 30, 61, etc (just like OTA). Some other channels, most notably HD channels, are also on the guide twice. Is this something I'm stuck with or can it be changed?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Menu-6-9, select Chann Display button. There you can select how you want both local channel map down and Dish HD channel map down to work.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

You could also set up a 'favorites' list and just omit the duplicates that you don't want to see.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Menu-6-9, select Chann Display button. There you can select how you want both local channel map down and Dish HD channel map down to work.


huh?

I have locals through DN, not OTA

all I see for options are SD, HD, both, No pref

and HD enable/disable


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That's right. It controls map down to the lower channels of the Dish local channels. Nothing to do with OTA. You can map down SD, HD or both. The Dish HD enable controls the map down of HD channels next to the same networks SD channels. Play around with the settings and you will see the results.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I kind of understood that but I'd like to remove the higher channels (the SD locals replicates), not the lower ones


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can only remove the "map down" channel numbers. The actual channel numbers are fixed in the All channels and All sub lists but you can create a Favoriets list with only the channels you want.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

You can use the channel locks (Menu,5,2) and hide any channels.


----------



## twomble (Dec 9, 2006)

russ9 said:


> You can use the channel locks (Menu,5,2) and hide any channels.


Exactly. All the duplicates on mine don't show because I have them hidden.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Doesn't hiding them cause problems when you try to manually record something that is on one of the HD simulcast stations? I.E. If I set up Science channel in Dish Pass to record a show and I want it in HD I have to use the 9xxx number instead of 193 or it will record in SD. At least this is the problem I have encountered even if I set the resolution to HD record since I said 193 it will record 193 and not the HD channel in the 9xxx.


----------



## twomble (Dec 9, 2006)

No I don't have that problem. When I go in to hide the channel I see BOTH 193's listed. I hide the SD version of 193 but keep the HD version of it.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

twomble said:


> No I don't have that problem. When I go in to hide the channel I see BOTH 193's listed. I hide the SD version of 193 but keep the HD version of it.


I do that also but for some reason when I set up a show in Dish Pass it records the SD channel. I just changed my Dish Pass to record the 9xxx channel and keep it hidden also. My settings are for HD only and it still records SD no matter what.


----------

